# how long can they survive in a bag?



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had some cherry shrimp survive 9 days in shipping and half the box getting destroyed. Not all survived, but the ones that did are doing great.
I would just take your time with the acclimation procedure when they arrive.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

If packaged well, I would expect happy results.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

They did say that on account of the winter shipping, acclimation time should be extended to around 5-6 hrs if possible. I hope the courier people treated it well. If the sender didn't go cheapskate on the styrofoam box, it'll probably not be damaged. fingers crossed. I hope I won't have a bag full of bodies tomorrow.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

The thing is, they are not often sitting outside even with a courier. I would imagine they will be ok. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I'm mostly worried about the temperature fluctuations, being jiggled about in the bag, and water quality/oxygen etc. Also I paid extra for berried females... so if they're no longer berried (unless they hatched) I'd be very disappointed. In any case, I'll find out after work. Positive thoughts!


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck and hopefully all will arrive well. I've had shipments take up to a week and all critters have survived fine. This was in the dead of winter too. As long as the packing was good, they should be fine.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I had shrimps shipped from Germany to Canada and it took 10 days....I asked for them to be shipped in Kordon breather bags and all survived. I have also had berried females shipped, but unfortunately they lost the eggs due to stress, this sometimes happens.

Like others said the boxes are not always outside in the cold, so chances are they will arrive fine. Keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

If they weren't left outside they should be fine. I have had them in bags for 2-3 weeks before when shipping got delayed and they arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I've had them survive nearly 10 days in transit from California to Ohio, in the fall. It was like 40F in Ohio, still high 80's in Cali.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick Update. Just got them home, they're being drip acclimated for the next few hours while I will have dinner soon. I've either been cheated of a few shrimps or some have died and the others have gone cannibalistic on them. That doesn't bother me too much, when I only paid 1 euro per shrimp, in a local pet store I'd have had to pay 5x as much. I saw a pink head without the rest of the shrimp... so it might be the case that they died and got eaten ... kinda gruesome, but they are scavengers... so.... *shrugs*

Anyway, the shrimps were packed in those balloon-type fish transport bags (I don't know what you call them), double bagged, and then rolled in layers of newspaper, and put in a styrofoam box stuffed with straw. What a surprise for my floor and my nose when opened it! I've left quite a mess but if it helped my shrimpies survive, I'm happy for it  All of what arrived, excluding the disembodied shrimp head, seem to be alive, and even the 3 berried females are still berried.  Also they're really quite pink even though the bag was soooo cold to touch when I first unpacked it.... if this is them in shock and stress mode, I hope they REALLY colour up when they're feeling better  

Looking forward to introducing them to their new friends (other cherry shrimps and a few otos) in my tank soon  yay!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Wonderful! Glad to hear it!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Shrimp will quickly disintegrate in a bag when they die so thats probably why you didn't see much in the way of bodies. Glad to hear that most of them survived.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I take back what I said about them being nice and pink... They were probably pretty comfortable in the bag, seeing as they'd been there all week. The colour has drained over the past couple of hours and they now look much more like shrimps I brought home last time I bought some. Still I'm glad they're alive


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread gives me hope. I ordered PFR from only 2 hours away. They shipped on Monday with Priority mail and I still don't have them! It's Thursday and the mail has already run today. The weather has been very nice here so I hope my kiddos make it.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

a friend of mine while in germany (military orders was stationed there) sent me shrimp hehe there were in transit for 14 days and all was well


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ucantimagine said:


> This thread gives me hope. I ordered PFR from only 2 hours away. They shipped on Monday with Priority mail and I still don't have them! It's Thursday and the mail has already run today. The weather has been very nice here so I hope my kiddos make it.


They should be fine as long as they come tomorrow. With the weather this nice there's no worry about them freezing/boiling to death.


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

When people ship shrimps. Is there any label on the box that show "live fish" or something?
I ask because I don't really know how they do it. I just wonder even during nice weather, the mailman and the way shipping company stores out box is also the keys.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I ship in boxes that say perishible and fragile on them, and I tell the postal worker they are live aquarium fish. They usually call ahead to the destination to inform them.

But A lot Of people send in unmarked boxes and they arrive fine.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Liam you're back!


----------

